# ترانيم كورال قطيع حامى الايمان 2008



## anton_2012 (26 نوفمبر 2008)

_*رجعت تانى للمنتدى ومعايا مفاجأه بيره لكل الاعضاء اللى بحبهم
المره دى جايب لكم
ترانيم كورال قطيع حامى الايمان
بكنيسه الانبا اثناسيوس بالسيوف
والحائز على المركز الثالث بمهرجان العجايبى 2008
وجائزه احسن توزيع موسيقى فى نفس المهرجان
ولاول مره عل ىالنت جميع ترانيم المهرجان
اولا ترنيمه ربى انا عارف


ربى انا عارف كورال قطيع حامى الايمان العجايبى 2008

http://www.4shared.com/file/69386452/5f29527/________2008.html?s=1














ا نفوس حزينة كورال قطيع حامى الايمان العجايبى 2008
http://www.4shared.com/file/69773738/9f244013/________2008.html?s=1
















لو حاسس ان ايديك كورال قطيع حامى الايمان العجايبى 2008
http://www.4shared.com/file/69769469/c5cff34d/__________2008.html?s=1










فى ظل حمايتك كورال قطيع حامى الايمان العجايبى 2008
http://www.4shared.com/file/69383612/55c4747f/________2008.html?s=1







انى احب الرب كورال قطيع حامى الايمان العجايبى 2008
http://www.4shared.com/file/69779361/f33b444a/________2008.html?s=1*_​


----------



## oesi no (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم كورال قطيع حامىالايمان 2008*

*جارى الداونلود *
*ربنا يبارك تعبك *​


----------



## vemy (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم كورال قطيع حامىالايمان 2008*

شكراااااااااااااا يا باشا.........وعلى فكرة...انا من الكورال دة وحابة اعرف رايهم وبصرااحة.....حتى لو وحش قولوا متخافوش انا مبحسش هههههه
يلا عايزة اعرف رايكوا
وشكراااااااا يا انطون فيرى ماتش


----------



## vemy (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم كورال قطيع حامىالايمان 2008*

اقصدvery much


----------



## بيتر منير (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم كورال قطيع حامىالايمان 2008*

ميرسي قوى على الهديه يا انتون الرب يباركك ويرعاك


----------



## anton_2012 (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم كورال قطيع حامىالايمان 2008*

ميرسى كتييييييير على ردودكم واتمنى انها تكون عجبتكم


----------



## sameh7610 (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم كورال قطيع حامىالايمان 2008*

*ميرسى اووووووى انطون​*


----------



## amirawadid (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم كورال قطيع حامىالايمان 2008*

جارى التحميل وشكرا وهأرد اكيد بعد سماعهم


----------



## feebsa (10 يوليو 2009)

شكرا يا انطون علي كل الترانيم دي
بس لي ملحوظتان/ اولا:انا من الكورال من زمان ففرحت جدا علي ده عشان بجد انا كنت عايزاهم 
ثانيا:اللينكات مش شغاله ارجوك يا انطون حاول تشاغالهالي 
ولك جزيل الشكر​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 يوليو 2009)

اللينكات لا تعمل ​


----------



## kalimooo (14 يوليو 2009)




----------

